# Yanmar 2610 #3 Injector Line



## rdadams3717 (11 mo ago)

Hello guys!
I am new to the Yanmar world. I bought a 2610 (low hours). Needed a head gasket which is now complete. But the #3 aluminum injector line needs replacing. DOo you guys know where I can find this part, been having difficulty locating this on my own.
Thanks,
Robbie
North Carolina


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

You will likely have to find a used one. Here is a list of places to contact. [email protected] | Wiki
I would start with Fredicks and Hoye.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

rdadams3717 said:


> Hello guys!
> I am new to the Yanmar world. I bought a 2610 (low hours). Needed a head gasket which is now complete. But the #3 aluminum injector line needs replacing. DOo you guys know where I can find this part, been having difficulty locating this on my own.
> Thanks,
> Robbie
> North Carolina


Robbie, Like Winston mentioned, follow his link to the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group. Membership is FREE. Go to the WIKI for the parts distributors. ALSO, we have your tractor manuals there too! Even the Engine Service manual for FREE.  

Bret


----------



## frank escuela (11 mo ago)

Hi, Any help is good. My Yanmar YM 220 makes a wired noise when lifting up the PTO with any weight . but if i put it in the garage and it gets warm it does not make the noise. But i live in Toronto so there are very few days warm here. Does any body have had this issue ?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

What fluid are you using?


----------



## frank escuela (11 mo ago)

Thank you. I am using this one in wallmart. Here in toronto. Super Tech, Universal tractor fluid. The reason i used this one is becouse it is the only one that matches the specs in the Tractor Manual. I dont have them with me now but i can post them onece i get home todoay. I have the shop manual and the owners nanual for it.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I think that fluid meets specs. I can tell you that some have used automatic transmission fluid in cold climates. I might add some of those I have come to have great respects for their opinions.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

frank escuela said:


> Thank you. I am using this one in wallmart. Here in Toronto. Super Tech, Universal tractor fluid. The reason i used this one is because it is the only one that matches the specs in the Tractor Manual. I dont have them with me now but i can post them once i get home today. I have the shop manual and the owners manual for it.


Look in the RESOUCE MANAGER > CUT Tractors section of this forum for a manual. 

What was mentioned in the Yanmar manuals years ago, like 40+ years has been revised. Both Yanmar and John Deere went from J14C hydraulic fluid to the main staple of Hy-Gard J20*C* (normal viscosity) and in COLD climates like Toronto, Ontario the fluid is the Hy-Gard J20*D* (low viscosity). Yanmar fluid is TF500A. 

The reason your YM220 is squealing is that the fluid you are using is not working well in cold climates.


----------



## frank escuela (11 mo ago)

Sorry, i forgot to say that it has always had the noise since i bought it. I did the oil change to see if it will fix it. I also cleaned the strainer wish it was complitly pluged with oils residue and dirt. But the noise continued only when the temperature outside is cold.


----------



## frank escuela (11 mo ago)

Thank you so much for that info. Ill change it for the proper one.. I did not know the word "squealing". We learn everyday. Thank you.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Down here with pigs or hogs, they squeal.  Thus, the typical noise of a clogged filter or the wrong fluid is 'squealing like a pig'. 

Oxford Dictionary example, We could hear the piglets squealing as we entered the farmyard. or The brakes squealed as the van rounded the corner. 

It's like a high pitch duration of a sound or cry. 

Back to your tractor, when the fluid viscosity is to thick for the temperature, the hydraulic suction can not get enough flow thru the filter, thus the squealing sound.


----------



## frank escuela (11 mo ago)

Hello. Thank you for the info. That is what hapend to immigrants. I was born and race in Cuba and when you come to an English Country like Canada is not only very dificult to learn the language but you have to spend your life learning. And i am new in the tractor world. Thank you.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

frank escuela said:


> Hello. Thank you for the info. That is what hapend to immigrants. I was born and race in Cuba and when you come to an English Country like Canada is not only very dificult to learn the language but you have to spend your life learning. And i am new in the tractor world. Thank you.


Your Canadian English is very good.


----------



## frank escuela (11 mo ago)

Hey guys thank you for all your help. I have a question that i dont even know how to ask it with my english. Here i go.. i installed a loader KMW 800 in my YM 220 , i got it from a guy that had it in exactly the same tractor. Its got the subframe and everything. Now, to make it work i had to plug with a headless bolt the inside of the high preasure hose that goes to the loader but doing this my PTO stoped working. Yesterday i unplug it back to see if the pto woud work but it did not, nor the loader. What do i have to do to make both work? Loader and pto .


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

frank escuela said:


> Hey guys thank you for all your help. I have a question that i dont even know how to ask it with my english. Here i go.. i installed a loader KMW 800 in my YM 220 , i got it from a guy that had it in exactly the same tractor. Its got the subframe and everything. Now, to make it work i had to plug with a headless bolt the inside of the high preasure hose that goes to the loader but doing this my PTO stoped working. Yesterday i unplug it back to see if the pto woud work but it did not, nor the loader. What do i have to do to make both work? Loader and pto .


Pictures of what you have would help. Flow normally goes from pump through loader valve, then to 3 point. If you have 6 hoses you do not have power beyoind, Seven hoses and you have power beyoind.


----------



## frank escuela (11 mo ago)

I have no idea how to post a picture here.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

frank escuela said:


> I have no idea how to post a picture here.


Click on the little paper clip emoji and flollow instructions. I'm sure someone can make that much easier to understand.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

frank escuela said:


> I have no idea how to post a picture here.


That's correct Winston. When you type in the replay box, you'll see a load of different options to change the size, font and colour of your typing, as well as options for adding links and media such as photos and movies. Lets not forget the similes!!
Hoover your cursor over the paperclip and you'll see "attachment" Click on it and pick a photo from your computer as Winston said. You can also select Photo icon "Insert image" Click in the box to add photo from your files.


----------



## frank escuela (11 mo ago)

I am so bad for this computer world


----------



## frank escuela (11 mo ago)

Hopefully you guys can open it and read it. it took me two beers to do this. Ha ha ha. I fallowed the instruction from the Service Manual to install the front loader but it does not say anywhere that if i install the front loader i would loose the PTO lift. thank you guys.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

frank escuela said:


> Hopefully you guys can open it and read it. it took me two beers to do this. Ha ha ha. I fallowed the instruction from the Service Manual to install the front loader but it does not say anywhere that if i install the front loader i would loose the PTO lift. thank you guys.


I am very hesitant to give much advice not knowing just how you are plumbed. I will tell you if you have a headless plug installed and the inlet and outlet plugged at the 3 point control then you have likely dead headed your pump. This would shear the key or destroy the pump. From my vantage point I can't know what is going on. I would suggest you loosen the inlet fitting at your loader valve and see if you are getting any flow. Might be messy.


----------



## frank escuela (11 mo ago)

Hi, this is what i understand. the headless plug is to re direct the high pressure flow of hydraulic fluid to the front loader and doing that it stops the pressure flow to the PTO. i installed all the houses by the book. the front loader is working perfect, i even removed some snow from the big storm we had with it. but the PTO is dead. i think i have to plan a funeral.....


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Just a play on words but just so we are understanding the "Pto" is the splined shaft that comes out the rear of the tractor. It's purpose is to drive a piece of equipment such as a mower. The 3 poiint lift is the mechanism that raises and lowers the implement. I am assuming your problem is with the 3 point lift not raising. You shouldn't have had to make any changes with your headless plug when you installed the loader. You should have plumbed it just like this diagram. Yanmar Tractor Loader Install Instructions (hoyetractor.com)


----------



## frank escuela (11 mo ago)

Hi. Yes sorry i was refering at the 3 point lift not the pto. I have to check tomorrow how i intalled it. When i did it i just fallowed the instructions in the service manual and that is the pictures i posted here. I am just worried i wont be able to use the 3 point lift in the up coming season now if i have the loader on. Thank you for your help.


----------

